
Hard Drive Myths: The Best Paper of FAST 2007 (won over the Google one) - Elfan
http://www.usenix.org/events/fast07/tech/schroeder/schroeder_html/index.html
======
Elfan
The Google paper in the headlines was presented at the "5th USENIX Conference
on File and Storage Technologies (FAST '07). This paper won "best of".

